# 4k Monitor ab wieviel Zoll sinnvoll?



## Sharijan (14. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
nachdem mir mein Samsung S34E790C Monitor zu gross war und ich für Shooter mehr hz wollte, hab ich diesen verkauft und mir nun den Asus PG248 bestellt.
Nun überlege ich mir, ob ich mir noch nen zweiten Monitor hole, diesmal aber für "langsamere" Spiele und mit besserem Panel und höherer Auflösung.
Ich glaub mal gelesen zu haben, das die 4K Auflösung sich erst ab 27" lohnt, stimmt das? Ich wollte eigentlich schon bei 24" bleiben.


----------



## Madorius (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo Sharijan,

ich persönlich besitze einen LG 27MU67-B. Dem Namen kann man entnehmen, es handelt sich dabei um einen 27' Gerät. Für mich absolut Sinnvoll, da ich mit Windows 10 eine funktionierende Skalierung nutzen kann. 

Ich persönlich würde übrigens einen Bogen um Samsung machen. Bin von dieser Marke überhaupt nicht überzeugt (eigene Erfahrungen kein Geschwätz). Hier zahlt man viel für den Namen und bekommt dadurch effektiv weniger für sein Geld. 
Du hast dir jetzt ja einen Asus bestellt. Sicher die bessere Marke, obwohl bei Asus im besonderen eine Art Premiumaufschlag auf den sowieso schon nicht günstigen Preis besteht. 

Von LG mit seinen IPS-AH-Panels bin ich inzwischen sehr überzeugt. Sehr farbschön und die Verarbeitung stimmt. Habe selber drei Geräte in Betrieb.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2016)

Was heisst lohnen, mir wäre das bei 27" alles viel zu klein und bei 24" erst recht.
4K würde ich erst ab 32" nutzen.


----------



## Ebrithil (14. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was heisst lohnen, mir wäre das bei 27" alles viel zu klein und bei 24" erst recht.
> 4K würde ich erst ab 32" nutzen.


Ist halt bei jedem anders, mir wäre 32" viel zu groß, ich hab nen 4k auf 28" und nutze keinerlei Skalierung und mir ist es trotzdem nicht zu klein.


----------

